# TTOC to Supercar Sunday - Goodwood, 6th May (London cruise)



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

For anyone who can't make it to Stanford Hall, here's another meet that day, not in Lutterworth but the sunny South:

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfast-clu ... c-may.aspx

Depart London/Surrey borders from Ripley Services on the A3 southbound at 6.15 AM sharp, a pause at Petworth Golden Sq from 07.00 - 0730 to get a bit deaf as the main show cars come through the town, then on to arrive/join the queue for 7.45.

It's early but it is a Breakfast Club after all. Last years event was brilliant:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=191616

Being an airfield it's quite windy, so dress warmly. Budget around a fiver for a luxury west sussex dog roll and cuppa, or nearer a tenner for the Goodwood-endorsed organic breaskfast in a windy tent experience.

Pub lunch at one of those delightful Hampshire/Surrey pubs with hanging baskets and picnic tables a distinct possibilitiy on the drive back up, but please let me know if you fancy this as I will need to book a table! I'm hopeful that a list of names and phone numbers will prevent people getting too badly split up this time, so if you'd like to join us please PM me with the info.

Who's up for it

1. Me and her
2. DenTTed
3. Rich196
4. Londonblade
5. CastorAcer
6. mike46
7. kazinak
8. Vspurs
plus contacts through TTOC website


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there, it is an awesome morning. I think we need to be there earlier this year though.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Top notch John

You know the score.. see you at Petworth etc


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

I`ll chat toy you tomorrow about it Paul

G


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ill be there, was a good one last year!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one guys, I'll get more organised about this as it draws nearer but keep banging the names down - done this a couple of times now so the regulars know the score!


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I've PM-ed you but I'll be there... Always a fun event.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like a good meet, I should be able to come along!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Im in 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kazinak said:


> Im in
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Busy boy then Kaz , cruising on the 6th and racing on the 7th


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

neilc said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Im in
> ...


i'm only few miles away from goodwood , will have breakfast and then start to polish and wax my car , because the clean cars are faster on the track :lol: :lol: and my girlfriend will be 2500myles away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


Haha Lad weekend!!!


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll meet you in Petworth Golden Square for as soon after 7:00 as I can manage.

Wonder what exotica we'll see this time.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Less than a week to go on this now folks, let's hope it stays clear and dry at least. Quite enough rain for one month already even with a drought on


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Current weather forecast for Sunday down there is dry, according to BBC anyway so fingers crossed 8) 
Cos if it's persistantly precipitating, I'm staying in bed  
Just so I get this right, Ripley Services is the first one on the A3 after passing the M25 heading out of London direction, with just a filling station and maybe a Little Chef or something?

Hope thats right and hope to see you then......


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

That's right

I have to go as I want to see how much luggage I can't fit into a F355 the following weekend 8)

See you there!


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

So what's the plan/times for this?

Anyone going past the buck barn services on the A24 near Horsham want to meet up to cruise down?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike46 said:


> So what's the plan/times for this?
> 
> Anyone going past the buck barn services on the A24 near Horsham want to meet up to cruise down?


what time :?:


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

I'm coming to this event, this is my first TTOC meet and am really looking forward to it and hopefully many more.

Looking forward to meeting all you other TTers and having a laugh and seeing all those other wanna-be sports cars like the Veyron etc :lol:

See you all bright and early on Sunday.

Neil


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

kazinak said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the plan/times for this?
> ...


I don't know as I don't know when we're supposed to meet in goodwood! :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Mike46 said:
> ...


well if we aim to be in petworth for quater past 7.15 yeh? I wouldnt go past buck barn I would go via billinghurst.

So meet on the boardbridge heath round about at 6.45. Then we can meet DenTTed in billinghurst on out way through. If everyone one is happy with that check the map 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...K72_ylvAkahxrN1SDHZocqEjI_eaA&mra=ps&t=m&z=12


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Richie can't handle the big roads  :lol:

But yeah that's fine, I'll meet you in billingshurst though cos that's quicker for me


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> Richie can't handle the big roads  :lol:
> 
> But yeah that's fine, I'll meet you in billingshurst though cos that's quicker for me


It's just quick and nicer roads, just got to keep up with dentted


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to come to this now that Stanford Hall has been cancelled.
Is there still space for me to join?


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> > Richie can't handle the big roads  :lol:
> ...


It's definitely not quicker for me anyway, but if that's the way you want to go I dont mind, just let me know a time and place to meet you in billingshurst.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> I'm going to come to this now that Stanford Hall has been cancelled.
> Is there still space for me to join?


I've just looked at the route down and it's going to take 3 hrs to get there so I'm not sure I'm going to be able to make it so early!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to come to this now that Stanford Hall has been cancelled.
> ...


why cant you just top up the nos and time warp? Be great to meet you and the car. Think of all the oppertunities to burn up ferarris lambos ect cmon!!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Rich196 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


I'm thinking I'll come.
I think my brother will be going with his Gallardo Spyder.
Early start it is then.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Times are as posted on the first page

6.15 depart Ripley
6.45-7.00 arrive Petworth
7.15ish depart Petworth
7.30 join queue for car park

You're welcome Steve, it's on til 12 although cars start drifting off around half ten 11 ish. Give us a call when you arrive if you do decide to come.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> I'm thinking I'll come.
> I think my brother will be going with his Gallardo Spyder.
> Early start it is then.


Nice one!!!

Can I have a ride  sounds like you two will have alot of fun on the way down! Shall see you there


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gone Ape said:


> Times are as posted on the first page
> 
> 6.15 depart Ripley
> 6.45-7.00 arrive Petworth
> ...


ahem there not the times quoted on the 1st post 



Gone Ape said:


> Depart London/Surrey borders from Ripley Services on the A3 southbound at 6.15 AM sharp, a pause at Petworth Golden Sq from 07.00 - 0730 to get a bit deaf as the main show cars come through the town, then on to arrive/join the queue for 7.45.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Rich196 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking I'll come.
> ...


He's near Southampton so won't be travelling down with him.
Not sure he'd be able to keep up anyway! Lol!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Ah okay, just top the Nos up , install a fresh flux capacitor and anything is possible!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

CastorAcer said:


> I'll meet you in Petworth Golden Square for as soon after 7:00 as I can manage.
> 
> Wonder what exotica we'll see this time.


 I'll see you there rob!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

May come to this as it gives the misses a lay in, anyone from the south coast going where are you all meeting up as I am only 20 mins from Goodwood


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to try and get to Petworth Golden Square for 7:00


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Rich196 said:


> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> > Times are as posted on the first page
> ...


ahem there not the times quoted on the 1st post 

What's 15 minutes between friends eh

Arrived in my emailer this afternoon:

"This Sunday's Breakfast Club event, 'Supercar Sunday', will include a collection of the ultimate high performance cars and bikes. Vehicles registered so far include a Lamborghini Aventador, Ferrari 599, Mercedes-Benz SLS and a Ferrari 458 Spider. As well as the stunning array of cars on the Motor Circuit there will also be an adrenalin-fuelled high performance aerobatic display by 'Ultimate High'.

If your vehicle matches the theme for this month's Breakfast Club, you may be selected to park it on the grid, where your pride and joy will be admired and envied by fellow Breakfast Clubbers. Limited space is available on the grid, so to improve your chance of securing a place on the hallowed Goodwood Motor Circuit, register your vehicle now and get here early Sunday. Gates open at 08:00hrs.

Make sure you enjoy a tasty breakfast while you admire the grid. You can choose from a sit-down full english under the Pit Lane, a delicious bacon butty from the Naffi Wagon in the paddocks or try something from the Goodwood Organic Farm mobile kitchen by the Richmond Lawn.

Why not make a day of it and visit some of the other attractions around the Estate."


----------



## Williamo (Jul 22, 2010)

Had so many problems trying to log in to the forum. Wanted to let you know I am going to be able to make this tomorrow. This will probably be my last meet as I fly to the US on Tuesday and will probably have parted company with the TT by the time I'm back in August 

Aiming for 615 at Ripley! Bright and early! Come on sunshine for some open top driving 8)


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for a good day! Nice bit of organisation, shame the weather cant be arranged!

Elise, they aint got nothing on me


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rich196 said:


> Thanks everyone for a good day! Nice bit of organisation, shame the weather cant be arranged!
> 
> Elise, they aint got nothing on me


Haha, I just knew you would overtake him eventually!! :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Elise driver wasn't trying :lol: :lol:

few pictures from me 8)


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool pictures. I did go but didn't take any pictures.

Thought it was a good turn out given the weather but I have never seen the roads so busy. Seemed very unorganised today which I think may be because they didnt have enough parking maybe due to the wet weather so the field they normally park the public in wasn't used.

Loads of Aventadors there which was quite a surprise!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

A selection of the best of my 200+ photos on this new thread

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=274624


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for coming and making the effort despite the crappy weather. Actually the first meet I'm aware of where everyone who said they'd come actually turned up! And on time! And with enough fuel! 

It was a good turn out and some top notch cars again, I've never seen 5 Xj220s in one place before.

Until next time


----------

